
ZEIT, creators of Next.js, launch new pricing plans - iamtherhino
https://zeit.co/blog/simpler-pricing
======
gothy
It's hard for me to decide if it's genius or insane. This "fair use policy"
really makes me nervous about the whole thing.

~~~
iamtherhino
The primary driver here is moving from a hosting company to a
workflow/developer productivity company. If you're using ZEIT for staging/test
deployment previews or hosting SSG or hybrid SSR/SSG Next.js it all pencils
out nicely. It definitely doesn't work for the original container-first model.

~~~
gothy
They were in that space already.

With this new pricing model, it feels like we're getting a generous "free
tier" on the platform, but it's implicit.

The "Hobby Plan" section in the ToS sounds like a risky thing to sign up for
[https://zeit.co/legal/terms#hobby-plan](https://zeit.co/legal/terms#hobby-
plan)

I'm a solo dev. I won't sign up for the "Pro" plan in the foreseeable future

